# Rochester base plate



## ROGTO67 (Dec 11, 2012)

Im looking for a good base plate for a rocherster carb for a 67. I have the base plate for a carter which is what came with my car. Where can I get the proper one. I am willing to trade if anyone is looking for a carter base plate.


----------

